# Cell planning process in gsm



## عماد نبيه (19 يناير 2010)

*CELL PLANNING PROCESS*
Cell planning can be described briefly as all the activities
involved in determining which sites will be used for the radio
equipment, which equipment will be used, and how the
equipment will be configured.
In order to ensure coverage and to avoid interference, every
cellular network needs planning. The major activities involved

*Traffic & Coverage **analysis*
*Nominal **cell plan **Surveys*
*System design*
*Implementation*
*System tuning*
​


​​*STEP 1: TRAFFIC AND COVERAGE ANALYSIS (SYSTEM*
*REQUIREMENTS*

The cell planning process starts with traffic and coverage
analysis. The analysis should produce information about the
geographical area and the expected need of capacity. The types
of data collected are:​
 
Cost
​
​
Capacity

Coverage
​
​
Grade of Service GoS
​
​
Available frequencies
​
​
Speech Quality Index
​
​
System growth capability
The traffic demand (i.e. how many subscribers will join the
system and how much traffic will be generated) provides the
basis for cellular network engineering. Geographical distribution
of traffic demand can be estimated by using demographic data
such as:
· ​
​
Population distribution
· ​
​
Car usage distribution
· ​
​
Income level distribution
· ​
​
Land usage data
· ​
​
Telephone usage statistics
· ​
​
Other factors such as subscription charges, call charges, and
price of mobile stations
 
*STEP 2: NOMINAL CELL PLAN*
 
Upon compilation of the data received from the traffic and
coverage analysis, a nominal cell plan is produced. The nominal
cell plan is a graphical representation of the network and simply
looks like a cell pattern on a map. However, a lot of work lies
behind it (as described previously).
Nominal cell plans are the first cell plans produced and form the
basis for further planning. Quite often a nominal cell plan,
together with one or two examples of coverage predictions, is
included in tenders.
At this stage, coverage and interference predictions are usually
started. Such planning needs computer-aided analysis tools for
radio propagation studies, e.g. Ericsson’s planning tools known
as the Ericsson Engineering Tool (EET) or TEMS CellPlanner
.
*STEP 3: SURVEYS AND RADIO MEASUREMENTS*
 
The nominal cell plan has been produced. Next, radio
measurements are performed in order to verify the coverage and
interference predictions. The sites where the radio equipment
will be placed are visited. This is a critical step because it is
necessary to assess the real environment to determine whether it
is a suitable site location when planning a cellular network
.
*STEP 4: (FINAL CELL PLAN) SYSTEM DESIGN*
 
Once we have optimized and can trust the predictions generated
by the planning tool, the dimensioning of the RBS equipment,
BSC, and MSC is performed. The final cell plan is then
produced. As the name implies, this plan is later used during
system installation. In addition, a document called Cell Design
Data (CDD) containing all cell parameters for each cell is
completed
.
*STEP 5: IMPLEMENTATION*
 
System installation, commissioning, and testing are performed
following final cell planning and system design.

*STEP 6: SYSTEM TUNING*
 
After the system has been installed, it is continually evaluated to
determine how well it meets the demand. This is called system
tuning. It involves:
· ​
​
Checking that the final cell plan was implemented
successfully
· ​
​
Evaluating customer complaints
· ​
​
Checking that the network performance is acceptable
· ​
​
Changing parameters and performing other measures (if
needed)
The system needs constant retuning because the traffic and
number of subscribers increases continuously. Eventually, the
system reaches a point where it must be expanded so that it can
manage the increasing load and new traffic. At this point, a
traffic and coverage analysis is performed and the cell planning
process cycle begins again.​ ​


----------



## mkk123 (19 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع القيم وارجو في موضوعك القادم ان يكون مدعم بالصور ، وجزاك الله خير الجزاء.


----------



## stihah (20 يناير 2010)

يا ريت يا اخون من قراء موضوع كويس وفهمه يقتطع من وقته الثمين ساعه يترجم اللى فهمه
باللعربيه مدعم بالانجليزية والصور لسهولة التلقى وسرعة المرور 
وشكرا يا اخى موضوع جميل ورائع


----------



## ام الايهم (10 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن تعطيني اسماء بعض هده الكتب ارجوا الرد باسرع وقت ممكن


----------



## ام الايهم (10 أكتوبر 2010)

في مجال cells planning processor in gsm


----------

